# My New Layout



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

So i got this new job where i'm only home on the weekends so i decided that i should put my layout in the living room where i can have something bigger than 4x8. 

I decided to go with a 8x10 square using 2x8 benches on the left and right then spanning them with 2x6. This will all make sense when you see the finished product. I have 1 bench done and up on desk legs since i wanted them desk height.

The first bench just needs 1 piece of plywood.









The other one without legs or a center support block









The 2 Six footers









and yes that is a 2x4 bench in the back of the 6' bench's i may use that in the middle and i have another i may use for a small yard.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm guessing you're single??


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

yes That would be correct and the reason for all the mess you see!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

and......................................it begins

have fun and keep the photos coming:thumbsup:


----------



## jugbutt (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes keep them coming.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

will do as soon as i get home and get more done im a truck driver only home on weekends


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Will have some more pics tomarrow including my new cars i got at the train show!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cool cant wait to see them!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

My Lighting isnt the best but here is my layout








here are the 2 new cars i got at the train show and 1 of the trees 








I got 1 more car on the way via mail but its not here yet when i get a chance to put in my crossing will take pics of them they can be found at http://www.blairline.com/gradexings/


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

*Trees*

those trees are hand made made by John Oscar of Affordable Forests you can see the other tree in the layout pic. More pics coming next weekend maybe i will have my Challenger and my other passenger car by then.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have a track plan or?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I do have a basic track plan right now i have lines drawn for 3 main lines may only use 2 I have other plans but i want to get atlest 1 loop done b4 i commit to anyting


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:

I used to model in HO too so I like to see what's going on with other HO modelers 

I was just wondering though. In your design will you create a way to dismantle it and get it out the door if that time ever comes?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

yes the layout is gona be modular and each board is a block or set of blocks once i get a 2nd or 3rd track


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is my new Milwaukee Road Chippewa Valley Car







and as you can see in the pic i stared my block of tracks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is one great looking car!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i found an engine for it just need 3 more cars or maybe 4 have to look it up


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like a good start :thumbsup:


----------



## Canazar (Feb 20, 2012)

In the middle of the living room? I bow sir, well done!


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Can I ask why you chose a plywood top instead of homasote or foam? Still trying to decide which material to use for the top of my layout.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

It is because i foam is $32 bucks a sheet i think i spent 32 bucks total on cheep plywood other than a small hills i don't plan on much landscaping! Also i dont like the idea of gluing my tracks down or using 3 inch nails to go thru the foam mabey the next one i may try!


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Are there any issues with sound at all?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

the cork seems to do a good job of sound damping


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, I'll revisit using just plain plywood for the surface.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

alocsin said:


> Can I ask why you chose a plywood top instead of homasote or foam? Still trying to decide which material to use for the top of my layout.


My 2¢. One LHS says to use foam, the other homasote. According to one shop homasote supposedly shrinks/expands with humidity which can cause track problems. Joiners loosening, alignment etc. Foam is stable.
I went with foam for it's light(er) weight, easy to carve in a river or stream. Leftover pieces can be used to make hills/mountains.
Homasote has been used for umpteen years, foam is relatively new. Decision is yours.


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

JackC, I'm afflicted with planning disease: spending too much time deciding what to. I need to just go do it.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Don't feel bad about planning. I was using so much paper sketching out track plans Georgia Pacific had to hire more tree cutters!

Thought I had it down for good with Ver brazillion.1 then realized it blocked access to my breaker panel. Now in the 10 years we've lived here we've never had a breaker flip. I'm old enough to know that as soon as I block access one breaker will. On to Ver brazillion.2.:laugh:


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i stared with a plan but it changes with each day and every time i have track to lay. i even pulled up a full section because i could!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

My first loop is done and my Soo Line GP35 makes it's first run around my loop as a DCC Engine









Here is the Video i say the wrong engine in the video but no one is perfect i know im not!


----------

